# Tuna Casserole?



## kandl (May 21, 2015)

We somehow ended up with an abundance of canned tuna at our house.  Obviously there are only so many tuna salad sandwiches a person can eat.  I was trying to figure out a way to use up this tuna and also do it on the smoker.  I thought about tuna patties, tuna meatballs, and then I thought of tuna noodle casserole.  I really love tuna noodle casserole but we have always just done it in the oven.  Now I have done smoked mac and cheese plenty of times and its fantastic.  So my question is why couldn't I mix up our tuna casserole recipe like I normally do and put it on the smoker just like we do with the mac and cheese?  The recipe we use is basically cream of mushroom soup, mayo, tuna and egg noodles.  Thoughts??


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

It should work the smoker is just an overgrown oven with smoke. Be sure to take lots of Qview and let us know how it turns out


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2015)

Smoked tuna casserole is tasty. Be careful not to over smoke it, the noodles and tuna really soak up the smoke. We make a cold tuna pasta salad that is good. Peas, fresh tarragon, bit of mayo, squeeze of lemon, capers, pepper to taste.


----------



## kandl (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I am totally going to give this a try over the weekend.  Normally we cook the casserole 30 min at 350 in the oven.  So I was thinking maybe an  hour on the smoker uncovered, then hit it with some foil to finish it out so as to not over smoke it.  Sound about right?  

Also DS that cold tuna salad sound good too!  we might try that out with the chuck roast I plan to do on Monday.  We have PLENTY of tuna thats for sure. LOL


----------



## kandl (Jun 6, 2015)

IMG_20150603_194945809_HDR.jpg



__ kandl
__ Jun 6, 2015


















IMG_20150603_200929880.jpg



__ kandl
__ Jun 6, 2015






Finally got to try this and it was a WIN!  Wife says she no longer wants tuna casserole in the oven!  :)


----------

